# Vario purchase



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a local, supposedly brand new, boxed Vario (model unknown) for £200.

Reckon it's worth a go? Seems a good buy even though I don't actually NEED it!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you buy it and decide you don't want it (and it is new) than I will buy it off you


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah Ok. Where are you based?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Based in North London


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok. Just wondered, what with postage etc. Will let you know!

All things said, think it's a good price?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, for a new one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely cracking price for a new one, you could sell it back on here and get £275 no probs


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Please ignore.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes if Glenns purchase falls through I'll give you 200 for it!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I'll keep it for now... It's rather cool! Although I haven't actually used it just yet.

But thank you for your interest.

I can confirm it's brand new, manufactured in August 2013!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can confirm that if you decide to sell in the next few months I will offer the purchase price


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, Glenn!


----------

